# Fluidline on the Waterline and/or Fluidline Causing Eye Sensitivity



## SugarstarMAC80 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm so bummed, I just bought a blacktrack and lithograph fluidline and I seem to wake up with puffy eyes the next morning - anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Shawna (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you washing it off really well?  Maybe some residue is being left behind and getting into your eyes while you sleep?  I love the fluidlines because they are one of the few things that don't irritate my eyes.


----------



## chimpy24 (Aug 2, 2006)

I had a reaction with just testing Blitz and Glitz on the back of my hand. However, I have no problems with Delphic, Nightfish, Macroviolet or Haunting...go figure.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 2, 2006)

I never have reactions to MAC, and I always take my makeup off at night.  But....last week I fell asleep while I was watching TV in bed before I got a chance to take off my makeup (which included fluidline).  I woke up the next morning and my eyes were soooooooo bloodshot.  I mean completely red!  I made my husband go to the drugstore to buy Visine.  I figured the clerk would think I was stoned and I would die of embarassment.

I wear the fluidlines every day and never have a problem.  It was just that one time I forgot to take it off.


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarstarMAC80* 
_I'm so bummed, I just bought a blacktrack and lithograph fluidline and I seem to wake up with puffy eyes the next morning - anyone else had this problem?_

 
Are you using it on your waterline?

Do you wear contacts?

What brush do you use?


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 2, 2006)

I have no problems with gel e/l, but I seem to be allergic to all MAC e/s (except the mineralized *knocks on wood*). Have you tried gel e/l before?  If it's your cleanser/makeup remover, I would try removing it with jojoba oil.


----------



## ruby_soho (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe you don't notice it, but could you possibly just be rubbing your eyes too vigorously to remove the fluidline?


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hmmm.... well I did find it hard to remove.  I'm find with the Kohls and pretty much everything else MAC (knock on wood), but I do have allergies to some other brands, so this is nothing particularly new.

I don't wear contacts, so I'm just assuming perhaps it just doesn't agree with me, or I didn't remove enough of it.

I'm a tad dissappointed but have sold them to someone on Livejournal so I'm not totally out the money.


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Aug 3, 2006)

Oooh and what is the Gel E/l?  I am curious about this - does it give them same liquid effect?


----------



## misswillow (Aug 3, 2006)

I used my new Blitz n' Glitz once last week, and my eyes were sore after using it. Within a day this turned into full blown allergic conjunctivitis, and I suspect the Blitz n' Glitz was to blame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I only used it on my upper lashline, and removed it thoroughly. I use Stila smudgepots all the time with no problems, so I think it is specific to this for me. I have 3 more F/Ls coming - I hope I'm OK with them


----------



## lara (Aug 3, 2006)

Gel eyeliner = a MAC Fluidline, a Stila Smudgepot, Bobbie Brown gel pots, etc etc etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MissWillow, was it an allergic reaction, a mechanical irritation or conjuctivitis? The three have similar symptoms (redness, itching, dry sensation, weeping, pus) but are totally different things - one is a localised irritated reaction to an allergen, one is foreign objects scratching the eye surface and the other is a bacterial infection. The FL could have only caused conjunctivitis if a worker at the factory was carrying the bug and contaminated the product, but more likely that in the last couple of days you had come into contact with someone who has conjunctivitis (a shop assistant with an infection who rubbed their eyes and then handed you some change, etc). A mechanical reaction is more likely, possibly to the gold particles in Blitz & Glitz washing down into the eye itself when removing your make-up or being sweated down. MAC Fluidlines are more or less identical in chemical composition to Stila's smudge pots which you've never had a problem with, so an allergic reaction isn't likely. Patch-test the other Fluidlines you have coming, particlarly if they're matte like Blacktrack, and see if you have a reaction to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(sorry for the lecture; I tend to write a novel on topics like this because I always have clients in my chair who swear to death that they're terribly allergic to Product X, when careful questioning usually reveals that they're trying to line their eyes with lipliner or putting mascara on their waterlines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_(sorry for the lecture; I tend to write a novel on topics like this because I always have clients in my chair who swear to death that they're terribly allergic to Product X, when careful questioning usually reveals that they're trying to line their eyes with lipliner or putting mascara on their waterlines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 








 HA! HA! You're hilarious!!! I can't stop laughing. Some people!


----------



## misswillow (Aug 3, 2006)

It was an allergic reaction (puffy & red eye) which thent turned into allergic conjunctivitis according to the doc (not bacterial or viral). To be honest though, I don't know how allergic conjunctivitis differs from an allergy that includes the conjunctiva 

I'm going to try the Blitz n' Glitz again, to test it. But I'm wondering if there is something in the dark dye that I've reacted to, or if its the glitter and I have to be extremely careful in removing it (getting back to the 'mechanical irritation' theory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I haven't reacted to my other F/Ls or smudgepots, and I know the base formula is very similar.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_MissWillow, was it an allergic reaction, a mechanical irritation or conjuctivitis? The three have similar symptoms (redness, itching, dry sensation, weeping, pus) but are totally different things - one is a localised irritated reaction to an allergen, one is foreign objects scratching the eye surface and the other is a bacterial infection. The FL could have only caused conjunctivitis if a worker at the factory was carrying the bug and contaminated the product, but more likely that in the last couple of days you had come into contact with someone who has conjunctivitis (a shop assistant with an infection who rubbed their eyes and then handed you some change, etc). A mechanical reaction is more likely, possibly to the gold particles in Blitz & Glitz washing down into the eye itself when removing your make-up or being sweated down. MAC Fluidlines are more or less identical in chemical composition to Stila's smudge pots which you've never had a problem with, so an allergic reaction isn't likely. Patch-test the other Fluidlines you have coming, particlarly if they're matte like Blacktrack, and see if you have a reaction to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(sorry for the lecture; I tend to write a novel on topics like this because I always have clients in my chair who swear to death that they're terribly allergic to Product X, when careful questioning usually reveals that they're trying to line their eyes with lipliner or putting mascara on their waterlines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## scrapbookromance (Aug 3, 2006)

I use blitz & glitz almost daily, waterline and tightline (eh, I know I shouldn't because of the glitter but its pretty!). when I first started using it though my eyes got puffy the next morning and such.

in my personal experience, I was rubbing my eye too much when taking it off in the evening and it actually pushed the glitter into my eye and irritated the general area.

I've found that soaking a cottan pad in eyemakeup remover, and then leaning over the sink and holding it over my eye for 20 seconds or so, works well. leaning over the sink keeps the ickyness from washing back into my eye, and holding the remover on it makes it wipe away easier and hence, less rubbing and less irritation!

when I first got Graphic Brown I didn't think anything of it and took it off like I did my other fluidlines that don't have glitter in it. and of course, woke up with puffy eyes.

damn glitter - so pretty, but such a pain in the ass!


----------



## misswillow (Aug 3, 2006)

I hope this is the case, and it was a reaction caused by irritation - I can try and fix that with how I remove it! And thanks for the warning about Graphic Brown - thats coming to me soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_I use blitz & glitz almost daily, waterline and tightline (eh, I know I shouldn't because of the glitter but its pretty!). when I first started using it though my eyes got puffy the next morning and such.

in my personal experience, I was rubbing my eye too much when taking it off in the evening and it actually pushed the glitter into my eye and irritated the general area.

I've found that soaking a cottan pad in eyemakeup remover, and then leaning over the sink and holding it over my eye for 20 seconds or so, works well. leaning over the sink keeps the ickyness from washing back into my eye, and holding the remover on it makes it wipe away easier and hence, less rubbing and less irritation!

when I first got Graphic Brown I didn't think anything of it and took it off like I did my other fluidlines that don't have glitter in it. and of course, woke up with puffy eyes.

damn glitter - so pretty, but such a pain in the ass!_


----------



## luvme4me (May 23, 2007)

*Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

It irritates my eyes by the end of the day. does this happen to anyone else? I could also just be applying it to close to my eye


----------



## Hilly (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

I havent had any issues. But i dont use it for my lower lashes


----------



## BlahWah (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

I haven't had any problems with the ones I have.  Out of curiosity, is it a brand new fluidline?  There is a chance it may be your brushes too, somehow.  Just trying to narrow down the problem. =T


----------



## luvme4me (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

I am using a stila  angled brush. I have only used it a couple of times but I can try washing it. Its not a brand new fluidline I bought it like a month or two ago


----------



## BlahWah (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

I was asking about the fluidline to make it wasn't a used one you were using, so good news on that front. =)  As for the brush, yeah, try washing it.  Did you wash it after you bought it?  Other than that... maybe it's something else entirely that's bugging your eye.  Try using a different liner for a few days to see if there's any difference. 

 My eyes have started bothering in the last few months and I thought it was my Fluidline too, but it wasn't.  Still can't pin down the source, but it's a strange itch, as it's just my eyelids, not my eyes!  I want to dig my nails under the lids and scratch for all its worth (but of course I don't do that!).  I find it acts up when I wash my face, mainly b/c I rub my eyelids, irritating whatever's there.  I did some net searching and one girl blogged about it, saying Nizoral helped (either cream or shampoo, don't remember, but shampoo would STING like crazy!).  Many ppl replied (300+) stating the same symptoms I laid out, with hydrocortizone relieving a bit of the itch but not curing it.  Quite a few tried Nizoral both cream and shampoo and most of them got results.

I'm not endorsing this method, and no doctor would diagnose yeast to be an issue in the eye, but I thought I'd just lay out what I've found.  My doctor won't prescribe Nizoral cream to me and I'm not desperate enough to try the shampoo (thsoe who tried it usually  suffered with the symptoms for 2+ years).  I tried anti-bacterial drops but those just make it worse and definitely don't cure.  The best help I've had (hydro-c is...meh) is applying a very minty/fiery balm below my brow bones to distract me from the itch.  Best way for me to get sleep from my itchy eyes. =/

Sorry so long, but if your issue is the same as mine, I know it's a frustrating problem to deal with!


----------



## inlucesco (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

My Non-Conformist fluidline really irritates my eyes - I bought it brand new and always use a clean brush, but it still bothers me.  If I fall asleep with the eyeliner still on, my eyes practically glue shut.  It's a shame, 'cause I love that color!


----------



## talk2mesun (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

they irritate mine.


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

My fluidline only bothers my eyes when I put it on my waterline.  And if that, only after I wash my face and eyes.  I've learned to check my eyes for stray clumps that get rubbed in, right after I wash my face.  Ever since I've been checking, as long as my eyes are completely clean when I go to bed I don't have any irritation.  Are you a contact lens wearer?  Because I am, and that can always be an issue


----------



## amoona (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

Where are you applying the fluidline? If your applying it to your waterline then that might be the issue. Fluidlines haven't been tested for the waterline. Many people do use them on the waterline with no problem (like me) but there are a lot of people who do have irritation from them if applied on the waterline.

Other then that I've never heard of anyone having uses using fluidline on the eyelid.


----------



## Colorqueen (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_I was asking about the fluidline to make it wasn't a used one you were using, so good news on that front. =)  As for the brush, yeah, try washing it.  Did you wash it after you bought it?  Other than that... maybe it's something else entirely that's bugging your eye.  Try using a different liner for a few days to see if there's any difference. 

 My eyes have started bothering in the last few months and I thought it was my Fluidline too, but it wasn't.  Still can't pin down the source, but it's a strange itch, as it's just my eyelids, not my eyes!  I want to dig my nails under the lids and scratch for all its worth (but of course I don't do that!).  I find it acts up when I wash my face, mainly b/c I rub my eyelids, irritating whatever's there.  I did some net searching and one girl blogged about it, saying Nizoral helped (either cream or shampoo, don't remember, but shampoo would STING like crazy!).  Many ppl replied (300+) stating the same symptoms I laid out, with hydrocortizone relieving a bit of the itch but not curing it.  Quite a few tried Nizoral both cream and shampoo and most of them got results.

I'm not endorsing this method, and no doctor would diagnose yeast to be an issue in the eye, but I thought I'd just lay out what I've found.  My doctor won't prescribe Nizoral cream to me and I'm not desperate enough to try the shampoo (thsoe who tried it usually  suffered with the symptoms for 2+ years).  I tried anti-bacterial drops but those just make it worse and definitely don't cure.  The best help I've had (hydro-c is...meh) is applying a very minty/fiery balm below my brow bones to distract me from the itch.  Best way for me to get sleep from my itchy eyes. =/

Sorry so long, but if your issue is the same as mine, I know it's a frustrating problem to deal with!_

 

I had that problem show up a few years ago- it was hell- I could not wear any makeup at all eventually for a whole year.  I tried everything.

Then i began to notice a trend- many women over the age of 30 start to get the same problem and nothing their doctors tell them to do really help much.

So, I began to do lots of research.  I came to the conclusion after much research and experimentation that Sodium Lauryl Sulfate is cumulative in the system and that is why the older women get, that is why the eye problems you have described increase so much.

So, we stopped using ALL Sodium Lauryl Sulfate products for shampoo, body wash, shower gel, toothpaste, dish liquid, soaps, shaving cream, eyeshadows (yes, some have it in them), face wash, etc.

AFter several years I have had almost no more eye problems.  The only time I develop eye problems is in spring and my eye lids peel inside ( it is horrid).  I could not figure this out, until the other day.  I saw the farmer down the road spraying clouds of pesticides, herbicides, and insecticides and fertilizer on his fields and it was blowing up toward our house.  I had thought it was dirt!

I was up all night with asthma and my eyes started to itch and inner lids peel.

So, it is a chemical reaction, not typical allergies.

Anyway, other than that, the only time I have eye problems is if it is a very wet year and lots of mold grows , and in the fall time with seasonal allergies.  It is sporadic.

I did an article on it and put some of my research in it if you want to read more about it.

http://www.epinions.com/content_3850018948

For whatever it is worth, I have interviewed women all over the place (I am weird, I know) and everyone who followed my advice and stopped using anything with SLS in it, had relief for the first time in many years.  I got tearful greetings, phone calls, and emails from people who got relief with their eyes.

In addition, my family no longer get really itchy skin all winter either.  My husband's hands stopped cracking, and my daughter does not complain about burning skin when she takes a bath anymore either.


----------



## Cruella (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

I only get irritation from Fluidlines if I use them on my waterline.


----------



## VazCris25 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

I use fluidline in my waterline almost daily and I've never had any irritation to it.  Even when I fall asleep with it, I wake up with it almost completely intact and still no irritation.


----------



## adored (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

I don't use fluidline often on my waterline, but when I do it doesn't so much irritate, but it does feel thick which kind of bugs me. However I do use Frostlite daily as a base & I've never had any problems.


----------



## Colorqueen (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

BTW, when I Use fluidlines I use them as eyeshadows as much as liner- and they never bother me.  Only if I wear them many days in a row, my eyes might get a little tender on the lids.

however, I rarely do that.

Also when I use them on waterline- I use the 231 brush and make sure to run the brush back and forth inside the lid to distribute the product in the brush evenly and break up the lumps.  That works best.

Then I have to make sure to apply the FL really thinly- or my contacts get annoyed with me.


----------



## BlahWah (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

Colorqueen, that's really helpful, thank you!  I'll have to look into that for sure, and read your article.  As for using fluidline along the waterline, I've only done that once and have had it fade on me so I don't bother.  Otherwise, it's only right into my lashes, and with a thick waterline, none of it gets into my eyes.


----------



## bad_doll (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

never


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 2, 2008)

*Fluidline on the Waterline and Eye Sensitivity*

Last time I tried fluidline on my waterline (nothing else stays on my watery eyes @[email protected]) and it burned like a mofo. I know it's not recommended for the waterline but I know a lot of people use it anyways. Any of you guys have burning sensations too?


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

I used it once on my water line, because whenever i use a pencil it always travels down and i don't like to have to re apply it all the time... since my eyes are so sensitive AND i wear contacts 90% of the time, i use the HIP cream liner on my water line almost everyday. it dosen't burn or bother my contacts, and it stays forever!


----------



## static_universe (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

I have the same issues with the fluidline on my waterline. Flecks get into my eye and I'm sitting there all day trying to get them out, screwing up my makeup. I end up just using some cheap drugstore eyeliner pencil. Works well enough.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

I've never had that problem.  Though sometimes if I line to close to my inner corner, my eye "leaks' for lack of a better term.  I can get within an 1/8 of an inch and be fine, but if I just go over...lol.

You might want to try engraved PowerPoint pencil.  I used to use it before and never had any problems.  It didn't last quite as long of my fluid line, but it was more convinient for touchups.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

I don't know about Fluidline, but HIP creme eyeliner stays on ALL DAY! And it doesn't bother my contacts or my make up.  Love the stuff!


----------



## s0xjuicy (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

I've never had a 'burning' feeling, but I wear contacts, and like someone mentioned earlier, little flecks get onto my contacts & irritates me so I have to be careful with fluidline on my waterline, so I don't use it there often.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

i have never had a problem and i think i have sensitive-ish eyes.  I wear it on the rims of my eyes ( i hate the term waterline, i know so weird but i cant get over it) and it never burns, and it stays allllllll dayyyy lonnnnng. And I put it on a lot of people and never have i heard a complaint. sigh.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

Ive never had a problem with fluidline in my waterline ! It always stays put all day


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

Ive never had a problem either! The MA that inroduced me to fluidline (my HG MA in Mesa, AZ.. haha) told me that they weren't supposed to put fluidline on the waterline for makeovers and a lot of people get the confused with "not suppsoed to EVER put it on the waterline".. she said MA's tell people the wrong thing a LOT.. its totally safe to put on the waterline with a brush such as the 266 (which i use.. LOVE IT!)... but that corporatley since they do weddings and makeovers all the time with the same brushes, using it on the waterline can transfer pink eye and what not- even if you wash the brushes.... just fyi =)

ne ways.. lk I said Ive never had a problem.. I just make sure i get just al ittle on the brush then a little more and a little more til I have the right amount.. I do get an "annoying" feeling if I put toooo much on my waterline =)


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

I dip my graphblack teknakohl into blacktrack fluidline and line my waterline and tightline with it all the time
I have very good skin around my eyes, I almost never have a reaction to anything. Fluidline works amazing for me.


----------



## roselyn112 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

I also use the l'oreal hip on my waterline and its great! last all day long and does not run at all.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

I have sensitive eyes & I never had a prob. Although, it's not rec. to put it on your inner rims.
I love blacktrack fluidline


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

My eyes are really sensitive thanks to allergies, but I use Fluidline on the waterline with no problems.


----------



## vintage (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

makeup


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

It may have worked for others with problem, but if it burns for you, I don't think you should be using it on your waterline. ): Try other gel liners. How about L'Oreal HIP or even MAD Indelible Gel Liners? They both work great and lasts just as long as fluidlines.


----------



## sofabean (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

my l'oreal hip liner lasts all day on my waterline and it doesn't run at all.


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

i havent had a proble with the fluidliner either, why? i dont know, maybe some of use have more resistan eyes..... i also never had problems with face products either.....i sometime wonder..


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

Oh damn you guys are lucky. It felt sooo uncomfortable when I had it on. I should give L'Oreal HIP a try then. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Vicodin (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

I love to use it on my waterline, I prefer 2 to 3 layers and it stays on like nothing else - can't live without that!


----------



## winterwonder (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

I've never had a problem with them either but people react differently to things. I've never had any issue with red dye on my eyes either but some people have majorrr allergic reactions with it.

I have heard that the fluidlines that aren't flat but have the pearl are worse for the waterline but I can't recall if I've ever used one like that there, probably not.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Fluidline for waterline*

If you don't want to go for the L'Oreal HiP $11-13 price tag you can also go to Rite Aid and try Jane's Be Pure Mineral gel liner in a pot. It lasts all day long too.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Does Fluidline irritate anyone elses eyes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 

 
_My Non-Conformist fluidline really irritates my eyes - I bought it brand new and always use a clean brush, but it still bothers me. If I fall asleep with the eyeliner still on, my eyes practically glue shut. It's a shame, 'cause I love that color!_

 
Oh my goodness, I have been having some serious issues with my Non-Conformist!  I put it on with a clean brush, and within minutes my lids were burning but I left it on as I didn't want to redo my whole face before going out.  So I danced all night in it and looked lovely but when I got home and tried to use makeup remover on a cotton ball it felt like steel wool being dragged across my eyelids.  I had to soak my face in cold water for a while.  I've never had that kind of reaction to anything before.  I couldn't even get all of my makeup off because it hurt too much.

Ouch!


----------



## M4C_G1RL (Mar 14, 2009)

*Is it ok to use fluidline on your waterline?*

Use fluidline on your waterline? I've been using it recently as its staying power is amazing however it seems to be irritating my eyes and i just wondered if it was even suitable to use on the waterline?

If not what product would you guys recommend? Thanks!


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Is it ok to....*

afaik it's not recommended to use liquid eyeliner on the waterline. I have never done so.


----------



## CosmePro (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Is it ok to....*

I use the technakohl's and they have amazing staying power especially in the waterline


----------



## susannef (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Is it ok to....*

I usually use blacktrack on my fluidline and I have never had any problems. I dunno if it is actually eye safe though, so it might be best to skip it if you have sensitive eyes.


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Is it ok to....*

It's not tested for use in the waterline, I have used it and it works wonders, but it's not meant for there. Try graphblack Technakohl!


----------



## MissAlly (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Is it ok to....*

I use it there,and have no problems.=/


----------



## nunu (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Is it ok to....*

It is not meant to be used on the waterline.


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Is it ok to....*

i think it depends on if you're willing to take the risk of some sort of irritation.

i use my blackground paint pot on my water line and it has never irritated my eye but that's me but everyone is different.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Is it ok to....*

I do it, and I don't have any problems, but that's just me.  If its irritating your eyes, then I'd stop.


----------



## deven.marie (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Is it ok to....*

try urban decay 24/7 eyeliner in zero. it doesnt budge!


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Is it ok to....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_try urban decay 24/7 eyeliner in zero. it doesnt budge!_

 
yessss, ud 24/7 is amazing eyeliner in general! it's one of the only products from another company i prefer over mac.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Is it ok to....*

Try UDD 24/7 in zero or Technakohl Graphblack!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Is it ok to....*

I use blacktrack on my waterline and I haven't experienced any irritation. But then again, my roommate used it on her waterline and she was bothered by it. She is a contact lens wearer and has sensitive/watery eyes so that could be  a reason.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 15, 2009)

Merged with existing thread on this topic.  Please remember to do a search first.


----------

